# Nuwe Hoyts vir 2008.



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Frank... Calling Frank...

The Vantage bows look like super finger shooters. The Seven 37 looks like something I would like. It just looks great!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Frank... Calling Frank...
> 
> The Vantage bows look like super finger shooters. The Seven 37 looks like something I would like. It just looks great!!!


Here I am.
Nice that you think at me:wink:

The Hoyts are definately to slow for my as a hunting bow. ( my old Conquest have a IBO from 315 fps ).
But maybe I can shoot with the Seven 37.
I will take a look at em if my dealer have them in his store.


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

www.hoyt.com
All the 2008 bows are on the web. The have a few bows with long A-A at 320fps. The katera is running at 330fps. The Hoyt bows carry heavy arrows a little better than other brands. Have anyone find this as well.
I shot an UltraTec 2004 model with IBO of 305fps. Shot a 716gr arrow 249fps at 29.5" draw at 80lbs. Perfomance I have not yet seen from any other 305 IBO bow.


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

Lucky for me I shoot release... Katara, here I come


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

For all of those who know Crackers and what he does to bows, and who like the Katera, lookie here!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577190


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

The Katera shooting 328fps on 70.5 lbs has leeches , string loop and peep on. All of these things take fps of the bow. The Katera is going to be great!!!! Can anyone confirm, IBO is shot at 70lbs, 30", 350gr arrow, without loop,peep and leeches. IBO(5gr per pound)


----------

